# Kimber Holster



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

I am trying to buy a good (middle of the back) IWB holster for my Kimber Ultra CDP II. Does anybody have any suggestions? THANKS!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would personally never carry in that position, but Galco makes one that looks really nice.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2459&GunID=175

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I would personally never carry in that position, but Galco makes one that looks really nice.
> 
> http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2459&GunID=175
> 
> ...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

rbwomble said:


> My business attire, and the fact that I'm thin, really makes it hard for me to carry anywhere else on me. I carry a Rohrbaugh R9 in my pocket, but I've tried the CDP everywhere else, and it just is not working. I've just ordered the Galco.....THANKS!


That's understandable. I guess I left out the chance that you might not have many other options. :anim_lol: You won't be disappointed with Galco's craftsmanship, they are very well made holsters. Good luck with it and be sure to let us know what you think when you get it! :smt023

-Jeff-

ETA: I might be wrong, but I'd think a good gun belt would be even more important carrying in that position than many others. Do you have a good gun belt to go with the holster? Just curious. :smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

rbwomble said:


> I am trying to buy a good (middle of the back) IWB holster for my Kimber Ultra CDP II. Does anybody have any suggestions? THANKS!


http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.as...2459&GunID=175

The holster shown in this link is not an IWB. I hope you didn't just waste $95 ordering it. Galco makes the Royal Guard and Summer Comfort for IWB options.


----------



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.as...2459&GunID=175
> 
> The holster shown in this link is not an IWB. I hope you didn't just waste $95 ordering it. Galco makes the Royal Guard and Summer Comfort for IWB options.


I orered the MIDDLE OF BACK HOLSTER . They show it for the 5", but they make one for a 3.5" that I'm going to try. I went ahead and bought the 5" too................just trying to do my part to get the economy back on track!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

rbwomble said:


> I orered the MIDDLE OF BACK HOLSTER . They show it for the 5", but they make one for a 3.5" that I'm going to try. I went ahead and bought the 5" too................just trying to do my part to get the economy back on track!


I thank you, my wallet thanks you.:mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

rbwomble said:


> I orered the MIDDLE OF BACK HOLSTER . They show it for the 5", but they make one for a 3.5" that I'm going to try. I went ahead and bought the 5" too................just trying to do my part to get the economy back on track!


I understand that you ordered the middle of the back holster but your original post said you were looking for an IWB (inside waist band) holster and that is not what you ordered. Just pointing it out. The holster you ordered will attached to your belt and the gun will ride outside of your waist band OWB.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> I understand that you ordered the middle of the back holster but your original post said you were looking for an IWB (inside waist band) holster and that is not what you ordered. Just pointing it out. The holster you ordered will attached to your belt and the gun will ride outside of your waist band OWB.


My link was to the "Small of Back" holster which is OWB (which is the one you are talking about). The one that he ordered is the "Middle of Back" holster, which is a separate holster and is an IWB. :smt023

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=753&GunID=173

-Jeff-


----------



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> My link was to the "Small of Back" holster which is OWB (which is the one you are talking about). The one that he ordered is the "Middle of Back" holster, which is a separate holster and is an IWB. :smt023
> 
> http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=753&GunID=173
> 
> -Jeff-


This is why buying and shooting my Kimbers is lot more fun than getting the holsters. I'll end up with 5 to 1 in holsters versus guns!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Let me know what you think of that rig. I'm not a big fan of thumb breaks for Personal Concealed Defense especially with the holster behind me. Practice with it a whole bunch and make sure you can draw fast with confidence before trusting your life to it.


----------



## rbwomble (Dec 1, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Let me know what you think of that rig. I'm not a big fan of thumb breaks for Personal Concealed Defense especially with the holster behind me. Practice with it a whole bunch and make sure you can draw fast with confidence before trusting your life to it.


Practice means getting to shoot some, so looks like I'm going to have a little fun. THANKS!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

rbwomble said:


> Practice means getting to shoot some, so looks like I'm going to have a little fun. THANKS!


I do a lot of practice drawing in my office at home as well. I combine it with snap cap dry firing as exercise between grueling computer sessions.


----------

